# Age Calculation for EOI



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

HI ,

My birthday - 15th October 1980 

If i file EOI coming November 2012 ; how would be the Point for my age ; am I 32 or 33 for the Immigration ? because if 32 i will be getting 30 points & if I 33 then i will get only 25 points under age category.

One of my friend told that i would get 30 points . please advice ,the difference 5 points will make some hope to me. 

cheers ,


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

harry82 said:


> HI ,
> 
> My birthday - 15th October 1980
> 
> ...



U should have 30 points till 14th OCT 2013 

I m early 1980, still had 30 point on July 1st - :boxing:


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

thewall said:


> U should have 30 points till 14th OCT 2013
> 
> I m early 1980, still had 30 point on July 1st - :boxing:


hi,

Thanks . Yaaa hooo .


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

harry82 said:


> HI ,
> 
> My birthday - 15th October 1980
> 
> ...


Your age will be 33 on 15 October 2013, before that you are still 32 - this is your critical year


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

Im almost in the same boat. Im Mar 1981 born and have just sent my skill assessment docs to Vetassess. Awaiting confirmation from them to file my application with DIAC. My Question is If I am able to file the application before Mar 2013 and if some document is missing(I am doing it myself not thru an agent therefore high chance this will happen) will my application still be considered as a 32 yr candidate?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> Im almost in the same boat. Im Mar 1981 born and have just sent my skill assessment docs to Vetassess. Awaiting confirmation from them to file my application with DIAC. My Question is If I am able to file the application before Mar 2013 and if some document is missing(I am doing it myself not thru an agent therefore high chance this will happen) will my application still be considered as a 32 yr candidate?


Your age is calculated based on the time of invitation. So you must be 32 at the time you get invited. Even if you turn 33 before you lodge your application or before your visa is granted this is not a problem.


----------



## gak (Mar 1, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> Your age is calculated based on the time of invitation. So you must be 32 at the time you get invited. Even if you turn 33 before you lodge your application or before your visa is granted this is not a problem.


Hi AnnaChrstina, 

Could you please let me know were you able to lodge application and get the visa.

thanks
gak


----------



## gak (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Arun,

I saw your post related to the age group.....
and just wanted to check which one did they consider.. age at the time of Invitation or Application.

thanks
gak


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

gak said:


> Hi Arun,
> 
> I saw your post related to the age group.....
> and just wanted to check which one did they consider.. age at the time of Invitation or Application.
> ...


Hi,
They look at the age at the time of finalising ur EOI...
Your EOI calculates the points and thats it.. it does not happen ever again...
After that you have to prove everything u have said on the EOI..
My grant just came thru last week..!!!


----------



## gak (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Arun,

Thanks for the reply...
I received Invitation at 32 and now i am in 33 bracket.
but my agent says they calculate the age again...so that is not correct ? 
i am confused !!

thanks
gak


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

gak said:


> Hi Arun,
> 
> I saw your post related to the age group.....
> and just wanted to check which one did they consider.. age at the time of Invitation or Application.
> ...


Age and experience considered at the time of invitation.


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

gak said:


> Hi Arun,
> 
> Thanks for the reply...
> I received Invitation at 32 and now i am in 33 bracket.
> ...


Its not the invitation.. Its the date u click on the lodge application button and pay the fees..
Coz after that ur EOI is suspended and this carried thru till ur CO is assigned..
Also immdlty after u ldge ur application u can go to the Evisa tool and start uploading ur docs, arrange for medicals thru the link provided and get ur PCC... this will help expediate ur process and ur CO will not have to waste time asking for stuff...
Hope this helps..!!


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

Immigration website says Age at invitation.. dont confuse this with the invitation of State sponsorship.. this is invitation to apply fr visa...


----------



## arvind2526 (Nov 23, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> Your age is calculated based on the time of invitation. So you must be 32 at the time you get invited. Even if you turn 33 before you lodge your application or before your visa is granted this is not a problem.


Hi Anne,
In coming April'2014 i will submit EOI with 32Yrs(30 pts). I don't know when i will get invite because i got (60pts). Suppose if i get invite after 6months, will i get 30pts for age or 25pts? 
My DOB:30-Apr-81.
Awaiting your reply. 

Thanks,
Arvind.


----------



## gak (Mar 1, 2013)

In my case i was 32 when I submit EOI. When I received invitation i was 32. When I lodged application i was 33.
When I contacted immi reg this they told me that... 
"Your visa application will be assessed on your points at the time of invitation. You are able to lodge your visa application as the invitation was issued prior to your 33rd birthday"

Hope this helps!!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

arvind2526 said:


> Hi Anne,
> In coming April'2014 i will submit EOI with 32Yrs(30 pts). I don't know when i will get invite because i got (60pts). Suppose if i get invite after 6months, will i get 30pts for age or 25pts?
> My DOB:30-Apr-81.
> Awaiting your reply.
> ...


Hi Arvind,

unfortunately gak is absolutely correct; the date of invitation is the benchmark. So in your case you will only be able to claim 30 points if you are invited by April 30; otherwise you can only claim 25 points.

Regards,

Anne


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Arvind,
> 
> unfortunately gak is absolutely correct; the date of invitation is the benchmark. So in your case you will only be able to claim 30 points if you are invited by April 30; otherwise you can only claim 25 points.
> 
> ...


Oi Anne

Its been around 2 years since we saw you in forum :roll:

Hows it going. Where are you? Express(Monika) takes your place in helping others so far


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Oi Anne
> 
> Its been around 2 years since we saw you in forum :roll:
> 
> Hows it going. Where are you? Express(Monika) takes your place in helping others so far


Haha, sorry, I know it's been ages. Not really up to date anymore re visa regulation.
Luckily there is always someone to help everyone 

I live in Brisbane now and started working a few weeks ago. Pretty busy getting settled and acclimating to the Aussie work culture


----------

